# OKEEFENOKEE NWR-Cowhouse Unit



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 24, 2011)

I was planning on doing some squirrel hunting at Okeefenokee's Cowhouse Unit near Waycross since it's open til Feb. 28 according to the Okeefenokee's info. Being a non-resident, I figured I best check out things down to a gnat's behind.

I'm glad I did. After getting through the Ga. state DNR bureaucracy I spoke to a law enforcement officer who informed me that even though the Cowhouse Unit is part of the refuge, both residents and non-residents are required to have a Wildlife Management Area permit to hunt the Cowhouse Unit.   

I figured I would pass this along because there is nothing in the Okeefenokee's info that states this and therefore you could be at risk for a violation/fine if you hunt the Cowhouse Unit without a WMA permit.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm wanting to argue that fact but it's a lot cheaper buying the WMA stamp too.
Even though you check in at Dixon Memorial WMA for the hunts at the Cowhouse Unit, the regulations don't specify the need for a WMA stamp, only a valid State hunting license. But then again you have to travel through a WMA to get to it.
http://www.fws.gov/okefenokee/2010OkefenokeeNWRCowhouseHuntBrochure.pdf


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, the non-resident WMA stamp is $75 so I couldn't see paying that just to hunt squirrels. I think it's a bit disingenuous of the NWR folks to omit the WMA permit info in their hunting info. Either that or its just a bureaucratic "oversight," i.e. incompetence.


----------

